# My Car



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

My ride if I move back to Japan (really)


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

itsn that reason enough to move. jk, nice car tho.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

I'd move to Japan for it.  she looks like a beauty.


----------



## FadedKM83 (Jan 27, 2003)

Dan-zig said:


> My ride if I move back to Japan (really)


i dont believe you


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

hehe....dont we all wish..........


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

FadedKM83 said:


> i dont believe you


dang, always someone who has to hate


----------



## FadedKM83 (Jan 27, 2003)

Dan-zig said:


> dang, always someone who has to hate


not hating, conversating


----------



## DisBeBrand0n (May 11, 2003)

if you own it why dont you have it shipped over... getting it legalized isnt that big of a problem! :thumbup:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

DisBeBrand0n said:


> if you own it why dont you have it shipped over... getting it legalized isnt that big of a problem! :thumbup:



SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT....yea right


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah I had the money for a skyline at one time.... Then I found out what it would cost for an import. I told the guy to shove it up his ass


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

what the hell are you waiting for.. go get her!


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

hmmm, i live back in america now
I would have to move back to Japan to have her

ahhh, right now I am thinking of the beautiful retractable side view mirrors that she has....mmm


----------

